# So confused - Need help



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello. My name is Lourdes - I have been reading your wonderul forum for the last two weeks getting advice on breeders, etc. We want a pure bred Maltese puppy. We are so concerned from what we have been seeing on the internet when we see Maltese puppies that seem like they have some "mix" with Bichon or Toy Poodle - my husband and I definitely do NOT want that. Problem is that here in North Carolina what we have researched is not good as far as distance is concerned to go and visit and we have a prospect from Alabama - from Angel-Lite Maltese - the price is reasonable, but although the picture we received via email looks like a pure bred Maltese puppy, when we ask about the parents' we have not gotten a response and that concerns us because we have AOL and so does the breeder and we can see she has read our request for information on the parents and images of the parents - and has not replied to say at least, I will get back to you on that - just no reply on that issue. That concerns us very much. In addition, someone seemed to have a negative experience here on the message board with Angel-Lite Maltese.

The other prospect looks good, it is a female from Chalet de Maltese in West Virginia. The sire is a Champion, we have asked for information on the Dam but have not yet received a reply. I think that Ms. Pham has a good track record and reputation from research we have done on the internet.

Our concern is that we do not get a Maltese mixed with Poodle or Bichon - we want a Maltese with the classic features and personality. Your feedback would be most appreciated. Thank you.

Lourdes


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome! I am also from North Carolina, Raleigh. Which part are you from?

You are right to be concerned about the Maltese avavilable here. It is mostly backyard breeders and even a few puppy mills that make the news periodically. I have seen, as has my sister who manages a vet office down in Pinehurst, some really "funny looking" Maltese that are obviously poorly bred. I've seen huge 14 pounders, one with a face like a Westie, one with a long poodle coat (looked like dreadlocks!), etc. The worse thing with poor breeding is the risk of health problems. Just about every time I meet another Maltese owner here, the first thing we compare is the laundry list of diseases and outrageous vet bills! One woman asked almost immediately if Lady had "fits", too, like her Maltese and her daughter's. (She does).

I think the only reputable breeder here in NC is Silkness Maltese. Cindy is in Greensboro and doesn't have puppies very often, but it looks like she has a couple now. One of our SM members got a boy from her and has been really happy. Her name is Quincysmom. You may want to pm her.

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltes...TESE/index.html


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind is that many breeders are really busy and gets tons and tons of emails so they often take longer to reply. I have 3 Maltese from Susie and I love them all dearly. Like other breeders, she is very busy and takes a long time to reply. Sometimes it is a good idea to pick up the phone and call them if you want direct answers to all your questions. If you want to speak about Susie's Maltese, you can PM me and I will be more than happy to assist.

Don't worry about the "read receipt". I often read messages but don't reply to them right away.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Welcome! I am also from North Carolina, Raleigh. Which part are you from?
> 
> You are right to be concrened about the Maltese avavilable here. It is mostly backyard breeders and even a few puppy mills that make the news periodically. I have seen, as has my sister who manages a vet office down in Pinehurst, some really "funny looking" Maltese that are obviously poorly bred. I've seen huge 14 pounders, one with a face like a Westie, one with a long poodle coat (looked like dreadlocks!), etc. The worse thing with poor breeding is the risk of health problems. Just about every time I meet another Maltese owner here, the first thing we compare is the laundry list of diseases and outrageous vet bills! One woman asked almost immediately if Lady had "fits", too, like her Maltese and her daughter's. (She does).
> 
> ...



I believe it is Winston-Salem and not Greensboro where she's located. I looked at her site and it looks like she has added several excellent Malts to her breeding program. She has links to the pedigrees and some are very, very impressive!


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello and thanks for your replies. We are in the North Carolina mountains. Ms. Canada replied this morning, but there seems not to be too much info. on the parents' some photos only, but no pedigree info as of yet. I will keep you all posted on our final decision.

Lourdes



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you are in Western NC near the Tennessee border, you might want to check Mi-Dis Maltese. I believe they are a highly respected Maltese breeder. If I recall correctly, our own Happy B is familiar with their breeding program and could probably answer questions for you.

http://www.doggievilla.com/


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Another breeder that you might want to contact is Naysmith Maltese in the Knoxville area. You can check their web site. I just looked and they do have puppies available. Good luck.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Since you are in Western NC near the Tennessee border, you might want to check Mi-Dis Maltese. I believe they are a highly respected Maltese breeder. If I recall correctly, our own Happy B is familiar with their breeding program and could probably answer questions for you.
> 
> http://www.doggievilla.com/[/B]



Actually, I am visiting Dian now, and I'm typing thiis from her computer. I do think you would be very happy with a pup from her; however, she has very few adults and no pups at this time. 
The two females listed on her site are sired by her male and are listed as a courtesy for her friend who is just getting started into showing. These two are to be sold as pets only. If you are interested, she will refer you onto this person.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Lourdes,

I am getting a baby from Susie. Like you, I did a lot of research and spoke to many breeders. There are a lot of great ones out there and the people on this forum will be able to give you great advice. I decided on Susie because I liked her line and she's an awesome lady!

I put a hold on a little girl a while ago and I couldn't be happier with how she turned out. She is 12 weeks now and she is BEYOND PERFECT!!!! I was going to introduce the news to SM when she finally comes home since I wanted to make sure she was here with us first before I got too excited







but I saw this thread and would like to provide you with the feedback. I think she is wonderful!

I know she has a different liter now that will be ready in March, but I think all the pups may be on hold already. Do you have one of the babies on hold? If so, it would be great to share stories!! 

Best of luck on your search!!
Feel free to contact me if you have any questions!


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

> Hi Lourdes,
> 
> I am getting a baby from Susie. Like you, I did a lot of research and spoke to many breeders. There are a lot of great ones out there and the people on this forum will be able to give you great advice. I decided on Susie because I liked her line and she's an awesome lady!
> 
> ...



Dear Twinkie:

Thanks so much for your personal experience feedback. I am still awaiting Susie's reply - she promised more recent pictures of the female pup she has available and also info. on the Mom. Another member from SM sent me a PM telling me that the mother of the puppy in question is actually the daughter of the Sire so I am a little confused/concerned as to whether or not this matters. What do you think? Since you are in California, is she shipping the puppy to you?

Thanks.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148929
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Lourdes,

Hmmm..... My little girl is from a different liter (different mother) so I didn't have to debate this one. I'm not sure what I'd do. Perhaps you can ask other breeders/more experienced members how often this occurs and how they feel about it. I have heard that this is not such a big deal as well as the other side so I am not sure. As far as her getting back to you. Feel free to give her a call. Some breeders get hundreds of emails and sometimes it hard for them to keep track of everything. Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Dear Twinkie:
> 
> Thanks so much for your personal experience feedback. I am still awaiting Susie's reply - she promised more recent pictures of the female pup she has available and also info. on the Mom. Another member from SM sent me a PM telling me that the mother of the puppy in question is actually the daughter of the Sire so I am a little confused/concerned as to whether or not this matters. What do you think? Since you are in California, is she shipping the puppy to you?
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


Breeding this close can be acceptable if done very carefully. It "sets" certain traits. It is not something I would want to see a breeder doing frequently, but is not an unheard of breeding practice nor necessarily an unacceptable one.


----------

